# ISPs = most liked type??



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

We're far from being the most liked type (if there is such a thing), but taking a note from the Analyzer Operator description at bestfittype.com, we have a strong affinity toward believing that we're not that different from one another. I have never believed I was above the janitors at my office, or below the CEO and upper management. They're good people. I loathe anyone diluted to believe they're better than others because of superficiality. I simply treat people the same no matter who they are. That’s real Frannyy. 

ISPs are sincere and thoughtful of others no matter what walk of life. Although we stand on the sides and observe more than we should, we are always respectful of others. We don’t take people that serious, but more importantly we don’t take ourselves serious. We are generally objective and do not judge others, rarely have opinions so strong that they can’t be changed. When people give me accolades about my accomplishments, I just look at them with a sense of embarrassment that they would put me on a pedestal. That really bothers me. It’s pretentious because I don’t’ think about my accomplishment, they are mere incidents that occur while having fun. Whether I like you for being ISTJ is relative. I like Frannyy. :wink: BTW, you're going to make me reach that milestone with such insightful thoughts aren't you?


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

I think IxxPs in general(especially ISPs)tend to be live and let live people, that might have an positive effect on some people, but less well meaning people will try to take advantage of that easygoing attitude until they hit a nerve(inner value, principle) then they see the beast come out. The ideal type in mind that would be generally well liked would be ENFJ maybe.


----------



## Frannyy (May 27, 2010)

Functianalyst said:


> We're far from being the most liked type (if there is such a thing), but taking a note from the Analyzer Operator description at bestfittype.com, we have a strong affinity toward believing that we're not that different from one another. I have never believed I was above the janitors at my office, or below the CEO and upper management. They're good people. I loathe anyone diluted to believe they're better than others because of superficiality. I simply treat people the same no matter who they are. That’s real Frannyy.
> 
> ISPs are sincere and thoughtful of others no matter what walk of life. Although we stand on the sides and observe more than we should, we are always respectful of others. We don’t take people that serious, but more importantly we don’t take ourselves serious. We are generally objective and do not judge others, rarely have opinions so strong that they can’t be changed. When people give me accolades about my accomplishments, I just look at them with a sense of embarrassment that they would put me on a pedestal. That really bothers me. It’s pretentious because I don’t’ think about my accomplishment, they are mere incidents that occur while having fun. Whether I like you for being ISTJ is relative. I like Frannyy. :wink: BTW, you're going to make me reach that milestone with such insightful thoughts aren't you?






:blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed:


Thank you Functianalyst, I like you too!!!! :crazy::crazy::crazy: I always read your articles and posts because they are so insightful as well!!


haha and yes of course I will help you reach that milestone/mere-incident-that-occurs-while-having-fun!!!! :wink: only 2 more to go :tongue:


----------

